# Radio code



## gtozer (May 7, 2011)

Quick question: I need to replace battery on 04 GTO with stock radio - will I need to enter security code after I disconnect battery for a while?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

No...

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The radio and BCM store that code in non-volatile memory


----------

